# NEED to do a survey for STATS class. HELP PLEASE



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

13 years
$70


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

4 years and 90 bucks!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

13 years 120$ US


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

8 years. And which boots? Haha. 
Riding boots cost me $80.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

22 years.
Most recent boots I bought were winter riding boots. Normally they cost $150 but I paid $70.

Going to be buying some Ariats for $190 soon.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

13 years
Nothing, inherited my field boots from my mom.
My Western show boots were $100, if you're looking for both Western and English.


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

8 Years
$80


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

50 years, $220 western show boots, everyday boots $150


----------



## katbalu (Sep 8, 2011)

A little over a year. $130 pair of boots that were on sale for $70.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

45 years but not consistently
$150.00 in trade at tack shop where I worked
next pair will be probably in the $250.00 range, but I have to become a best selling author first...


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

Went back to riding consistently now for 4yrs 8 months -owning my own horses after a 20+ year hiatus. Summer boots $200 and about $200 for winter, western boots $170.


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

14 years and my last pair cost $590
(I had to have them custom made though because I have caveman feet. Women's aren't big enough and men's don't support correctly. Thanks to the horrible conformation inherited from the worst flaws of my parents, lol!)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

40+ years and $245 for one pair, $215 for two pair.

Will you let us know what your numbers indicate? : )


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

7 years- first it was cheap saxons that feel apart in 6 months for $55 and now $95 for nicer Ariats.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

About 20 years of riding. And I have a boot obsession (6 or 7 pairs currently). Cheapest were $5 at a thrift store! Most expensive were $350


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

16 Years, $250


----------



## alexis rose (Oct 1, 2012)

4 years
$10 at a Thrift store a friend owns but I LOVE them does that count?


----------



## CCBella (Jul 6, 2010)

6years and $90 for the last pair. Got sick of the cheap pairs dying in a few months
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FutureRN (Aug 8, 2012)

3 months, $50.

They actually have held up pretty good so far, but my next pair will be more expensive.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StarfireSparrow (Jan 19, 2009)

13 years and $4 (I love consignment stores)


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

40 years
$ 110


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

32 years


$475 (expensive yes, but they are custom made and have lasted me 17 years)


----------



## jinxremoving (Apr 6, 2009)

2 years and $290.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

32 years and which pair? I've had & have A LOT. 

My daily beaters are the cheapest, they were $90 on sale. Most expensive I currently own $695. Then I have probably 10 pairs that range between the two.


----------



## myw05419 (Oct 6, 2012)

Thank you guys so much for the responses so far! Almost to 50 responses now! I'll share a bit about me too. Been riding for 4 years now and my boots cost me $35.
Oh, and I am so jealous of all of you who've found boots at thrift/consignment stores! :shock: Doubt I'll ever find any at thrift stores around here.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

20 years, between $200-300. Next pair will be the doozies, around $500.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh gee, now I have to reveal my antiquity, riding for 45 years, and the english boots cost $200.


----------



## freia (Nov 3, 2011)

Riding for 39 years. Paddock boots cost $19 (used on eBay, were $120 new). Half-chaps to go with them were $39 (on closeout, were $110 full price).

Are you going to share your analysis with us after you compile the data? It could be fun.


----------



## myw05419 (Oct 6, 2012)

freia said:


> Are you going to share your analysis with us after you compile the data? It could be fun.


Yes! Well, if you would all like to know about the statistics between number of years you've been riding and the price of your boots.


----------



## Canteringleap (Aug 5, 2012)

5 years 
NZ$50


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

14 years
English tall boots $76(on clearance, normally $256)
Winter tall boots $180


----------



## heymckate (Nov 23, 2010)

10 years, $200.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Oh, I think I get to be an outlier!
13 years
$985 originally, but I bought them for $615.


----------



## liv885 (Mar 16, 2012)

10 years
Boots probably $70 AU


----------



## KatRocks (Jul 25, 2012)

13 years, 75 bucks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

16 years and my most expensive show boots cost $105, my ariatt barn boots were $110
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

13 years, my show boots cost about $300.


----------



## JoesMom (Jun 19, 2012)

50 years and the last boots were $70

really interested in the results


----------



## Tigo (Feb 25, 2012)

I've been riding regularly for 13 years. 

As for boots, mine came out to around $1200. And no that's not a typo (custom dress boots from Germany). 

Good luck with your project!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Tigo said:


> I've been riding regularly for 13 years.
> 
> As for boots, mine came out to around $1200. And no that's not a typo (custom dress boots from Germany).
> 
> ...


Ok, I demand a pic, I have never seen $1200 boots before!


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

20 years $450


----------



## Horsnaround64 (Dec 31, 2011)

41 years 90.00


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

52 years and $120 on sale


----------



## Live2Ride15 (Feb 22, 2012)

4 Years

$160


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

6 years, $90 for Ariat paddock boots

One day I'll get to the level in dressage where tall boots are mandatory, and I'm pretty sure I'm going to have to get custom boots (or at least semi-custom) for my stupidly shaped legs


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

16 years and $800 for my current ones.

Lol waresbear I'm saving up for $4000 ones, mine now are cheap compared to "normal" dress boots (as they are a "stock size") and $1200 for customs is very reasonable.
Most dressage riders spend way too much on boots! The $4000 ones I want the company makes a model of your leg and molds the hard dress boot to the leg model and adds in a zipper so they fit perfectly. If you have a mole on your leg I'm sure they'd make a cut out in the boot for it hahaha.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

^ You'll have to share pictures when you get them, those sound fantastic!


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

equiniphile said:


> ^ You'll have to share pictures when you get them, those sound fantastic!


Haha you'll be waiting a few years!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I'll be here


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

24 years, my riding boots were $170 and my "fun" boots were $550


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

34 years $200.


----------



## myw05419 (Oct 6, 2012)

Wow!! Thanks for all the awesome responses everyone!
Also, yes I would love to see a pic of those custom boots as well! I will share the results with everyone on this forum when the project is complete. But, it won't be until sometime in late November- December, sorry!:-|


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

15 years
$350


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

12 years, 210 UK Pounds


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Gosh, you guys pay more for boots than I have some of my saddles! 

I guess you better not include me in the survey because I ride western, but.........

I have been riding for 18 years.........in tennis shoes. I don't normally spend more than $10 on a pair of tennis shoes either.

Wowzers, I had no idea folks spent so much on boots! :shock:


----------



## SeamusCrimin (Oct 1, 2012)

Please someone post pictures of the custom boots!! I'm really eager to see them. 

I've been riding on-and-off for 9 years (I'm 18) and certainly wouldn't pay more for £40 XD. My current boots cost around £30


----------



## Horsnaround64 (Dec 31, 2011)

trailhorserider said:


> Gosh, you guys pay more for boots than I have some of my saddles!
> 
> I guess you better not include me in the survey because I ride western, but.........
> 
> ...


Nothing wrong with riding western. That is how I ride also. .


----------



## ElaineLighten (Jan 1, 2012)

On and off for 11 years, more constant riding for 2 years. 
My boots were £120.


----------



## Weezilla (Aug 3, 2012)

42 years

Last pair I think $900


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

25 years usually spend $120 on boots. Same brand always , used to be $60 now they are double!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## myw05419 (Oct 6, 2012)

Thank you so much for the wonderful responses!
The project won't be done until late November, early December though. But, I will certainly let you all know the results!


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

10 years 
$160
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I can't comprehend how boots can cost as much as a saddle. I mean, at the very least, you are using less leather, right!?


----------



## cheshirecat (Feb 24, 2012)

12 years and the boots I live in these days cost me 550


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

trailhorserider said:


> I can't comprehend how boots can cost as much as a saddle. I mean, at the very least, you are using less leather, right!?


It's the custom molded stiffner in the dress boots that make them so expensive. A good dress boot fits snugly, but not tight, lies flush with the thigh/knee at the top, has a custom molded whalebone, high quality zipper and sole, is very hard and the leather is of such high quality that it shines without polish and has no blemishes.
A mid/low range saddle can have blemished leather, especially buffalo, there is no custom fit, etc. Mass producing something with the same parts every time is far cheaper than doing something very custom.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

I've been riding about 16 years and my boots cost me about $25 bucks thanks to Smart paks clearance section!! xD I don't compete so my boots just need to work, not look all that pretty.
The boots I want and will never have are $550, custom made leather knee high boots with colored leather *-*


----------



## katdressagegirl (Oct 14, 2012)

7 years...new pair of quality dressage show boots: $270

Normally wouldn't spend more than $100 but these I'm planning on having for a while haha


----------



## myw05419 (Oct 6, 2012)

*Results*

Here are the results:

There's no statistical correlation between the number of years someone has been riding and the cost of their/ how much they are willing to pay for boots. So, just because you've been riding longer doesn't mean you'll pay more for your boots than someone who has just started riding. 

Thank you all so much for helping me collect data! 
Overall, I got a 100% on the stats project!!!! Have a Very Merry Christmas everyone!!


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

25 years I think? 

Paddock boots: $200
Tall boots: $600

(although I think I got both of these on ebay so they may have been a bit cheaper)


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

congratulations. I once tried to do a stats course and couldn't even comprehend the mathmatics, you deserve an A or a HD, or whatever the top grade is, just for making through a stats course.


----------



## Valentina (Jul 27, 2009)

I have been riding for over 50 years.
My boots cost me around $500 but are about 5 years (so would cost more than that to replace).

I have very larger calves hence it costs more to find boots that fit AND are nice and stiff (I ride dressage - boots are Petries).


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

Riding for 15 years, I inherited my field boots from my mom, and a pair of my cowboy boots from my friends mom. My paddock boots were $80 though.


----------



## JaphyJaphy (Nov 15, 2012)

14 years
Boots were free


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Riding 25 years. Boots, on average, cost about $150 for just simple riding/work boots.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

myw05419 said:


> Here are the results:
> 
> There's no statistical correlation between the number of years someone has been riding and the cost of their/ how much they are willing to pay for boots. So, just because you've been riding longer doesn't mean you'll pay more for your boots than someone who has just started riding.
> 
> ...


Congrats on finishing your project and getting an awesome grade!!


----------

